
Security - pclark
http://xkcd.com/538/
======
marcus
The point to remember is that a security system is only as strong as its
weakest link, in the comic the human storing the password.

But there are many other weak spots available to people who want to decode an
encrypted system, keyloggers, social engineering etc.

